# Loft & Avery are finally finished



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

Finaly got the avery finished and got the mister installed and the birds loved their first misting. here are a few pics of them injoying the water.


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is just beautiful.....that is a lucky bunch of pidjies!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a great idea!! I know they love that!!


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, I hope they do as much as my wife does.
When the weather gets cooler we plan to get some fantails,helmets etc. but right now it's to hot to ship.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's really nice, and the mist, great. They must love it.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

One word ............ "Spoiled"


----------



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

Yea they both are the birds and my WIFE


----------

